# New Pix Of Luna Gril...



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's the latest installment of Luna pics for her fans out there. She will officially be 20 weeks old this Sunday. Wow 5 months old already, can you believe it!





































She is a TOTAL snow hound... you can't keep her in the house... you let her in and in 5 minutes she wants right back out... silly girl. Before you ask... yes she always has the SERIOUS look on her face. Well enjoy...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

How lovely she is!! Such personality, I can feel it in the photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

She is a beauty!! I love her pretty eyes


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She is super intesne redy... but HIGHLY self diciplined. She always has that "gotta work" look in her eyes. Still at a loss as to exactly waht breeds are in her but it absolutely has to be rott and something as she is a total little bear... I'm thinking aussie shep now rather than berner. It would certainly explain the "blue" color in some of her siblings. marked just like berners but blue insted of black... hm... IDK but she's fab no matter what's in her.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Re: snow...she sounds like me when I was a kid. Get back in the house, warm up and ready to go back out! She is a cutie that's for sure.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys  she is a little stinker... her adorable-ness is her saving grace. Over all tho she has been one of the easiest pups thus far that I have had the pleasure of training.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww..she sure is pretty, & her coat looks so nice & fluffy soft!...Did you know that Luna is 2 days older than Leif?..He turns 5 mo's on Tuesday the 29th!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She is totally soft. I was afraid she'd lose that with her puppy coat but it's staying soft yet a bit coarse (if you can imagin that) which is good... means less tangles. Aw Lu and Leif are like sibs from another mother


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Where'd that tiny puppy go? She's growing like a weed!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG Hallie ya know!?! I keep asking myself the same thing but man is she SMART... tell her something 3 times and praise when she does it right and BOOM she's got it. 

Here's a little before and after for ya 

Before:









Fast forward 10 weeks to now:










Nah... hasn't grown much


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Whaaaattttt? You got pictures of 2 different dogs...fess up...that canNOT be the same dog.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

hahaha Yeah I know but sadly it IS the same dog... no more cute little puppy  now just adorable princess


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

She looks so tough now! She has really grown alot in such a short time!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes she has Hallie... She's super protective of me also. We got attacked by an american bulldog last night that jumped her fence after us, and Lu would stand right between her and me just giving her that low border collie stare and ever so slightly raising her lip... unfortunately it was I that needed to keep her safe tho cause this dog would have killed her with one good shake... Idiots. Thankfully no one got hurt. But Lu got a little fur plucked from where that bitch tried to get her. Thank goodness for fluffy dogs


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

DS-how much does Luna weigh now. She sounds like a great dog to have around!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She's prob. Right near 35 pounds.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok so it's been a few months-ish and I figured time for an update on Lu's pix since she's likely done growing. She's just shy of 40 lbs, stands a tick over knee high and is as fuzzy as a bear cub. She's such a spitfire 










BTW she held that milkbone in her mouth for 20 minutes until she figured out where she wanted to eat it. Silly girl. Her coat's really come in nicely.










Well just 2 pics this time. She hardly sits still so pics are a fun adventure...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

She is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Ioreksmom. Ya know what... my hubby calls her fuzzybutt all the time. I just saw that in your sig.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

She is so purdy! Better not let Butch see this picture...you know how boys can be when they see a purdy girl!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh boy do I


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow she's a stunner, look at that fluffy face!

When you think about it 20 weeks does not seem very long...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

shes more than 20 weeks now. She's closing in on 8 months old.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

New pics, new updates on Luna girl. She has officially passed the "I'm 1 year old mark" so I figured it was time to update toher "adult" pix. 

The one I'm sure y'all have seen in my avitar:










And some more in the clover flowers. She LOVES to lay and roll in clover flowers.




























Well there she is in all her mischevious fuzzy glory.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

She is so beautiful! I just want to snuggle her


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She LOOOOOVES to snuggle...almost as much as she loves banging with our boston  hard to believe she's only 40 pounds tho. Those pix make her look HUGE


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Only 40 lb?! That is crazy! I would have guessed 60 or more for sure. I remember her baby pictures, I thought that she was going to be huge!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You and me both... but hardly disappointed. She has the attitude of an 80 lb dog  Yeah her baby pics  that's why I added them to this thread insted of starting a new one. So y'all could see the before and after


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

She was an adorable puppy, and is a beautiful dog! I definitely see the rottie in there. Are you still thinking Aussie or BC for the other breed? Would make sense considering her final size and her general look. And yes, she looks much bigger than 40lbs!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

We've pretty much settled on the fact that she is an English Shepherd (basically an aussie with a tail that comes Bi-colored, insted of tri-colored) maybe with a touch of chow because she does sport the black spots on her tongue. Her disposition and attitude really suit the breed descriptions almost to a T.

UKC English shepherd stock (a lot more curly than Lu but aside of that pretty spot on):











Altho she does also closely resemble a Bohemian Shepherd as well 'cept her ears don't always stand.










Luna: (I call this one Sno cone  again sorry for the horrid cell pic. They always do the cutest things when we have horrid camers available aye?  ).


----------

